# "It's Alive!!", er,.....It's here



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:tongue: I'm happy as a clam for all you Star Trek, Star Wars, space, vehicle fans, et. al., BUT, Today I got MY Holy Grail from KitKong........
"IT'S ALIVE" !!.........Colin Clive
and
"THE INVISIBLE MAN"" :thumbsup: 
Now to finish Lional Atwill as "Inspector Krough "in "Son of Frankenstein"
OK, there is smoke coming off the credit card lately, but.....................


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

congrats on some really nice kits . also good to see a thread that's not 
R%$%^T related . 
Crazy am I ?!?! 
have fun .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Beck ! And it was $25 cheaper than when I missed it the last time. Now THAT warms my little Teutonic heart.
I also lately scored the Creature fighting gator, Mr. Hyde, "THEM" ant, Bowery Boys in "Spooks Run Wild", et. al. now just to "get at 'em " and start building.
You're right about those "other" kits, but I don't wanna step on no toes here!! LOL


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh man , that Spooks Run Wild is neat kit . IIRC isn't that the one with the sort of 3D movie poster behind the 2 figures . awesome kit ! 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes it is. 3-D faces of Leo Gorcey, Huntz Hall, and Lugosi. Plus having to paint the two charcters besides. 
Just a little freightening for a guy who just jumped head first into resins, vinyls, and now a porcelain I just got. I will stay calm & cool and do them one at a time, slowly. And when all else fails, jump on the BB and scream for HELP !!!!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

beck said:


> also good to see a thread that's not
> R%$%^T related .
> Crazy am I ?!?!
> hb


I remain mystified by the trekkie drone excitement at having tens of thousands of modelers building the same kit. I can't think of anything more snooze inducing than 80% of the members of a BB working on the same assembly project. Why people want to have exactly the same thing that all their friends have is a compulsion that escapes me. Trekkies understand it...the rest of us don't.

Right now, I'm working on a pair of scratchbuilds for a "customer" (I'm not really a business but I've had several requests to build this year).

When that's done, I'm going to build the SKYFLASH II from the 1953 Dumont TV version of FLASH GORDON. And I guarantee I'll be the only guy in town with a Skyflash II model .

I only wish I was a good enough sculptor to fill the figure kit void since PL went out of business. I understand the complete Bowery Boys movies are planned for DVD release this year...right now, only a few public domain titles are available.

My connection to Colin Clive: When Colin Clive came to the US, he traveled on the AQUITANIA which was the last of the four stack ocean liners. My mother was born in England and, when she came to Canada, she was on the very last east-west crosiing of the Aquitania in 1949. OK...I'm reaching but that's as close to fame as I can get!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why complain about someone else's fun? Seems a bit petty to me. Personally, I have plenty of other things on the bench, but I'm excited about actually having a good version of the Enterprise-A. I probably won't start building on it for quite a while, but it will be waiting when I get to it. If anyone doesn't like that, tough. :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

spe130.
We like it ! We like it !
Keep buying up those spacecraft and vehicles, we "figure" guys have less competition for the good stuff ! Nya ha ha !! "Crazy, am I !??"
Brent.
That's stretching for a connection to Clive, but it's still a connection ! Any fame is better than none. She actually walked the same decks. ( Hmm, wonder if he left any body parts laying about ?? )
BTW, my step-father, long deceased, was a Yorkshireman, from Leeds. We didn't hit it off well, and he's gone now, so I won't go further.
And jees, I remember the old Dumont days. It was on ch.3 in Western Pa. then. We had a Dumont set. Guess who had to hold the rabbit ears ?? "Wait, over there, no, over here, by the mantle,no, over by the window. That's it !! Stay right there". And then there was the added tin foil on the ends. 
Hmm, God bless cable !!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

spe130 said:


> Why complain about someone else's fun? Seems a bit petty to me. Personally, ... If anyone doesn't like that, tough. :freak:


Why complain about someone else's posting? Seems a bit petty to me.

If you don't like other opinions, tough.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sniping, grou.....*

:wave: Oh Moderator ! Oh, Moderator !
I don't want to be a tattle-tale, but there's sniping and grousing ! Sniping and grousing !
It wasn't me though, it was them other guys.  
Oh Moderator :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

:wave: In my best Barney Fife voice, "Citizen's arrest! Citizen's arrest!!"


Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok Barney, you can put in your bullet now !!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Brent Gair said:


> Why complain about someone else's posting? Seems a bit petty to me.
> 
> If you don't like other opinions, tough.


And it's not even a Polar Lights quote ...is it? I don't thinkn "It's Alive..." is a PL kit.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If I'da knowed everyone was gonna get mad I'da never said nuttin. 
Now I have lost all my glee !! Not only that, but I've now got a guilt complex cuz it ain't a PL model.
Boy, some days you're the dog and some days you're the hydrant. Think I'll go out in the garden and eat worms !!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Model on Mr. Dabbler..., model on. :thumbsup:
BTW could you please post some progressive pics.?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

foil on the rabbit ears , man does that bring back some memories !! lol 
i remember we had this big TV that had a smaller TV on top of it 'cause the big TV didn't good sound ( blown speaker or some such ) . so we'd have the little one on just for the audio . 
sometimes the pic would start to fade on the big set too and we'd run and grab the rabbit ears on the small set and start trying to get a picture on it . 
Dad would push me off the couch toward my mission to save the picture ( couldn't be missin ' one second of Jackie Gleason ) .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

In response to the great demand for pix from me, ( ok 1 demand ), since my cheap digital was a bomb I took some 35mm's to scan and upload of some of my models. Unfortunately, my wife ( in middle stages of Alzheimer's ) took them to develop, and cannot remember where ! (Or they may have been lost by the store) It's hard to tell truth from fiction these days with her condition. I called around to locate them to no avail so far. ( OK, this is one of those times when I'M the hydrant )
Then I took more 35 mm's, this time entrusting them to my daughter to get developed. So IF she as nearly as efficient as her father, I shall have back in a day or so, and endeavor to post same. IF NOT, my grandson may well be an orphan while still in his teens !!!!
As for "in progress pix, I will try to remember to snap some as I go along


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, I don't do "progressive" pix, I'm a staunch Conservative. LOL


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

'at's a good one Dabs . 
well , i'm outta here for the weekend . gonna work on my resin Dr. Jekyll . gee i wonder why PL don't do no repop of him ;-) . ( there , now this thread is OT ) .
model on bro 
hb


----------

